# PE Power New CBT Exam



## bufalita

Anyone taking the Power PE Exam in the new format starting this December? I am taking it December 6, and would like to hear what you all think of the handbook and references given (or lack thereof to be honest).

The handbook seems a bit... thin.


----------



## Ampera18 PE

Handbook is thin. Some mistakes I hope get corrected beforehand. I am nervous because the power loss diagram for the motors isn't clear / what I studied.


----------



## akyip

bufalita said:


> Anyone taking the Power PE Exam in the new format starting this December? I am taking it December 6, and would like to hear what you all think of the handbook and references given (or lack thereof to be honest).
> 
> The handbook seems a bit... thin.


Zach Stone's Electrical PE Review had a session that thoroughly went over the NCEES Reference Handbook. That really helped me, especially for the formulas that I rarely use otherwise.


----------



## BebeshKing PE

bufalita said:


> Anyone taking the Power PE Exam in the new format starting this December? I am taking it December 6, and would like to hear what you all think of the handbook and references given (or lack thereof to be honest).
> 
> The handbook seems a bit... thin.


I'm taking mine on December 7(MONDAY). I didn't know that Pearson vue testing center is open on SUNDAY like your schedule (December 6).


----------



## Ziggy

I'm taking mine on December 2. I am not convinced, the way NCEES published handbook. There are some areas which are missing such as protection( which has more scope in exam).


----------



## bufalita

I am very confused with symmetrical components stuff. The information they do give you is in matrices, which, works, but it just adds another unnecessary step. You have to go to a whole other section in the handbook to see the fault sequence diagrams...


----------



## Dothracki PE

@bufalita This video might help. 



If anything we will probably be given the sequence components and asked to find the phase component or the phase component and be asked to find the negative sequence for example.


----------



## bufalita

> 10 minutes ago, Dothracki said:
> 
> @bufalita This video might help.



Oh no, I get how the matrix works... I just think they could have been nicer and out right give us the equations. I am just thinking I will need to remember which currents are equal or are zero when it is a line to line vs a line to ground fault etc. This is a topic where I think notes would have helped me the most  

How are you all studying for this specific topic of symmetrical components in this new format???


----------



## Dothracki PE

bufalita said:


> Oh no, I get how the matrix works... I just think they could have been nicer and out right give us the equations. I am just thinking I will need to remember which currents are equal or are zero when it is a line to line vs a line to ground fault etc. This is a topic where I think notes would have helped me the most
> 
> How are you all studying for this specific topic of symmetrical components in this new format???


Right you are, sorry I misunderstood. The only thing I can say is to review your notes and textbooks. Look for particular practice problems that will help you get familiar with the sequence math, where to use a and a^2, where the sun is divided by 1/3, and which sequences are excluded from each fault scenario. Some things in the reference sheet go into as much detail as we would like to see and this is definitely one instance.


----------



## Sactomacto

The earliest date I could land in my area is in February. I don't know if this is a dumb question, but if we only have the given pdf handbook as a reference, how do we answer questions related looking up NEC codes and tables? Did I miss something? Is a pdf of the NEC being provided as well?


----------



## DLD PE

Sactomacto said:


> The earliest date I could land in my area is in February. I don't know if this is a dumb question, but if we only have the given pdf handbook as a reference, how do we answer questions related looking up NEC codes and tables? Did I miss something? Is a pdf of the NEC being provided as well?


Yes.  All necessary code books will be given as PDFs in addition to the reference manual.


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

Taking it tomorrow, so I’ll be one of the first to get feel for how the references work. Not sure if they will have additional PDFs of each code or if it will be integrated into the handbook.


----------



## speakeelsy PE

DilutedAr18 said:


> Taking it tomorrow, so I’ll be one of the first to get feel for how the references work. Not sure if they will have additional PDFs of each code or if it will be integrated into the handbook.


I found this yesterday... gives an idea of what the screen is going to be like. i suspect each code book will be it's own tab.

https://wsr.pearsonvue.com/demo/


----------



## Sparky Bill PE

DilutedAr18 said:


> Taking it tomorrow, so I’ll be one of the first to get feel for how the references work. Not sure if they will have additional PDFs of each code or if it will be integrated into the handbook.


Good luck on your exam, I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## N-ABC

I'm taking mine on December 5th (Saturday).


----------



## akyip

DilutedAr18 said:


> Taking it tomorrow, so I’ll be one of the first to get feel for how the references work. Not sure if they will have additional PDFs of each code or if it will be integrated into the handbook.


Best of luck to you!


----------



## Dothracki PE

Good luck everyone taking it this week!


----------



## BebeshKing PE

DilutedAr18 said:


> Taking it tomorrow, so I’ll be one of the first to get feel for how the references work. Not sure if they will have additional PDFs of each code or if it will be integrated into the handbook.


Tell us your experience about the CBT power exam, alright? good luck!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

GOOD LUCK @DilutedAr18 AND @DuranDuran


----------



## MadamPirate PE

You guys got this! We believe in you!


----------



## zgsharon

Ha is anybody else just waiting with crazy anticipation for the first person to post about the new CBT exam... I take my test on Dec 7 and feel greatly like I am a Guinea pig, but not as much as anyone that took it today. Good luck to anyone taking it soon!


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

Well, that wasn’t pleasant, but it’s done. Hopeful on passing, but we will see.

I’ve got a few thoughts on the testing procedures and the test without giving anything away in terms of exam questions to keep in the good graces of NCEES, even though everyone will likely get a large majority of questions different than I did. 

Testing procedures: The testing center was a lot more comfy than the event center the FE and PE events used to be held here. It was nice and quiet except for the toilet flushing noises I could hear from the floor above. The seats are not spectacular, but better than a folding chair. Negative is the small computer screen. It isn’t big enough for a full PDF of reference at a readable scale and the exam questions. I had to spend too much time IMO zooming in and out by clicking a button. You can’t use the scroll wheel and a keyboard command that I could find. The different references are on different tabs, so you can flip back and forth. The one nice thing is that it does keep your word searches per tab, so it doesn’t clear out until you delete it for that tab. The line tool is clunky, but somewhat usable for using as a straightedge for reading tables. The flagging of questions is helpful and the timer is nice. The weird thing was with the amount of time per half. Mine was 42 questions for the first half and 38 questions for the second half. I did not get a 15 minute warning and the timer did not do the yellow warning of 5 minutes left in the morning if we were to have 4 hours. I wasn’t sure how this would work and I was just trying to check work and see if I could solve a few that I wasn’t sure on, so I took my break with 4 hours and 4 minutes left to see if I would get to keep all that time or just a certain amount of time. Turns out it I only got 4 hours after the break, so I assume it would have kicked me out at 4 hours, but it didn’t give me a warning or anything, so beware. The second half did give me the 15 minute warning and 5 minutes, so I’m not sure if that’s how it is supposed to work. 

Test/Handbook: My biggest disappointment was the quantity of theory questions. My test was pretty theory heavy, which is disappointing considering we can no longer bring references with us and the handbook is lacking in theory in most topics. There were multiple questions where I knew exactly where the info was in a reference book that I have, but couldn’t bring with me. I believe I was able to guess/remember a couple of them, but I was much less certain than I could have been if I had my references. This led to a good chunk of questions that you either know it or you don’t. It made time less of a concern, because I tried to logic my way through if I knew some things about the topic and completely guessed on a few. 
There are still some topics that have problems in the NCEES sample exam where the formulas are not in the handbook. That is frustrating. We shouldn’t have to memorize formulas like that. It is nothing like school or professional practice. 
There was one where I am 99.9% certain that there were two equally correct answers (unless I was somehow misreading it over and over again), but it was not a multiple answer choice type of questions. There was one where I am fairly certain that it couldn’t be solved as it needed one additional given to make it so, maybe I’m wrong, but I tried that one for about 15 minutes total.

Keys: Unfortunately, memorize. Memorize theory and formulas or how to derive formulas from ones they give you. Read a lot of the books/guides/handbooks that people have put out and put it to memory. With that many theory questions, it is hard to see how to pass without lots of reading. Do lots of practice tests. I think there were similar problems from just about any exam out there. I had NCEES 2020 preview, 2017 version, 2011 version, Graffeo book and exam, SpinUp Exams 1-5, Cram Handbook, Exam 1, and Exam 2. I also did the free preview of ElectricalPEReview and YouTube videos. Even the ones people look down on for being older and a little off topic (SpinUp and Graffeo mostly) had a couple problems that were very similar to questions on the exam. 

That’s all my brain can handle for now after a long day. Any questions on testing procedures, let me know.


----------



## DLD PE

My thoughts:

Most of my experience echoed what @DilutedAr18 said above.  Maybe a few minor differences:

*Environment:*

The test center was a small office-type space on the 4th floor of a commercial building.  When you go in, you take a number and wait while they process people one at a time.  When your name comes up, they have an electronic device which scans both your hands (I resisted the temptation to ask if they could use my palm-reading to predict pass/fail).  They take your ID and give you a key to a small locker.  You put EVERYTHING in this locker, except your ID, glasses, MASK (please bring one in case they don't have extras), ear plugs and locker key.  Yes, you may not take your wallet, watch (even if it's not a smart watch), car keys, or anything except what I mentioned above into the test room.  The test room has individual desks with computers and it was so quiet, ear plugs were not necessary.  There were maybe 6-8 other people in the room when I went.  The proctor logs you in, you follow some instructions on how to navigate through the test and online references, and then a few clicks and the exam starts.  The timer starts when you start the exam.  The test room was COLD (I had on a t-shirt, mock turtleneck and sweater - 3 layers, and I was STILL COLD!), but I tried not to let it bother me.  After 42 questions, the exam prompts you to review any questions you have flagged or unanswered (however you can still review any question you want), and when you're finished, it logs you out and you're allowed a 50 minute break.  During this time, you're allowed access to your locker and you're free to go about wherever you wish.  You're not allowed to look at any exam related material (although if you go back to your car during lunch I don't know how they would enforce this), and they scan your hand every time you exit and re-enter the exam room.  The proctors were all very friendly and thorough.

*The Exam:*

The CBT was simple to navigate and the reference PDFs are simple to access.  I tried using "CNTRL-F" to search, but it doesn't work.  You must click on the magnifying glass icon at the top left to search PDFs.  Simple enough though.  I like how you can flag questions to go back to later, and the computer lets you know if you have any unanswered problems, which is nice.  

My biggest gripe was with the NEC.  You have to use the right "search words" to get to the right sections of what you're trying to find.  A few times the same exact word would bring up different results.  Fortunately, I grasped the feel of it quickly so I was able to navigate it fairly well.  In hindsight, I wish I had memorized a few tabs from my NEC, such as 430.248 for motor FLC for example.  At first I had a difficult time finding the conductor ampacity table I wanted, but eventually I got the hang of it.  I strongly recommend purchasing an online PDF version of the code books, if such a thing is available.

You're only allowed to bring a calculator (leave the cover behind), so they give you a vinyl/laminated "scratch" pad with several sheets and a black marker.  It was kind of cumbersome to use, and at one point I had to ask for more scratch pads, but it worked ok I guess.  It was just weird writing notes with a marker.  

The exam was very different than the previous pencil/paper I took in October 2019.  Some of the differences:

1.  There seemed be more "qualitative" type problems vs "quantitative" as @DilutedAr18 elaborated earlier.

2.  There were a few "fill in the blank" type questions, or maybe you're given a diagram of an incomplete circuit or arrangement and you have to fill in the missing items.

3.  The qualitative problems ranged from very simple (almost common sense) to very complex (you either know it or you don't, based on how extensive you read different reference books and how much you remembered from all that).  Most of these can not be found in the NCEES online reference.

4.  However, there were questions and subtopics I either never studied for or came across and yet I could answer easily from the NCEES reference, so there was a balance there.  There were a couple of math-type (quantitative) problems I never studied for, but were basically "plug and chug" by simply searching the reference guide.

5.  Many problems seemed "simpler" (NOT EASIER, just simpler, as in they required less steps) than many of the PE sample tests I took.  The NCEES sample exam comes closest.  Other exams such as Eng Pro Guides @justin-hawaii and Electrical PE Review @Zach Stone, P.E.'s exams are much more in-depth and do a great job teaching you concepts, but the NCEES practice exam is simply much closer in representation to the wording and style of the actual problems.  This is difficult to elaborate on, because without violating the agreement and describing a problem, it's impossible for instructors to know how to help you prepare.

6.  I came across more "easy" problems than the previous exam, but I don't know if that's because I have more experience, or the problems were more straightforward this time.

7.  There seemed to be a TON of code problems.  During the first half, I was thinking, "Maybe they put all the code questions in the first half."  But then were a few more in the second half.  I would say the NCEES put the correct % of representative topics according to their exam specifications (including protection), but it just seemed like there was an overabundance of code questions.

If I were studying for this exam with a few months to prepare, I would know the NCEES practice exam inside and out.  I would recommend taking Eng Pro Guides and Electrical PE Review for practice and learning the concepts, and maybe even a couple more like Graffeo and Complex Imaginary and go through those and try to find as many qualitative type problems as you can.  Those are going to be the tough ones where you either know them or you don't and it will depend on how much reading you've done on certain topics.

Yes, you WILL have to memorize some formulas and know your phasor diagrams, phase angles (leading, lagging, etc.).  Hopefully after enough practice exams you will have memorized those anyway.  

Good luck all!


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

Great feedback from everyone in this thread. So far the CBT exam is sounding to be exactly what we expected it to be. Excited to see how everyone did once results start coming out in a week or two!


----------



## akyip

DuranDuran and DilutedAr,

Thank you very much for posting your thoughts. I have about one month left to go before I take my exam (the earliest available for me was mid-Jan), and I was going to use this month to just outright repetitively practice different practice exams and questions to drill the qualitative and quantitative stuff I need to know in my head. Looks like I'll definitely have to do that.

Really hope you guys passed.

Does anyone know a source or link where I can find searchable PDFs of the NEC, NFPA, NESC? I remember Zach Stone once referred me to the NFPA website, but the PDFs over there are not searchable and instead are very hard to navigate. I'm hoping I'm allowed to ask this question...


----------



## speakeelsy PE

My experience seemed much the same as @DilutedAr18 and @DuranDuran - except my exam room was hot, and there was a varying amount of construction sounds so I used the provided noise cancelling headphones. I do wish I had been able to have a drink or chew some gum in the test room. 

I super recommend going through the software demo before test day: https://wsr.pearsonvue.com/demo/ The demo is exactly like what you'll see on the screen.

The codes and reference book have a really great table of contents/shortcut links and search tab so navigation was pretty easy if you're somewhat familiar with the pdf copies. I did find that the lag in loading pages while scrolling EXTREMELY annoying, and I don't know why they split the screen exactly in half when they could have allotted a bit more space on the references side so you could look at the entire width of the document at one time. - I'll give pearson/ncees feedback on that cause it was frustrating and time consuming to constantly readjust the reference window parts.

I filled up the provided scratch pad, and my first marker didn't work, so I had to raise my hand and get a new one... It wasn't too hard to use, but they could definitely use more pages.

The time allowed for the exam was weird. I don't remember if the timer started at 8 or 9hrs, but i completed the AM session and review with a little less than 5hrs left and then took 30 minutes of my 50 minute break, and i think it gave me the extra time for the PM session - which i finished with almost 2hrs left on the clock. I took another hour to second guess the crap out of every question, then turned it in.

I don't want to say much about the actual exam subject or questions, but I'll agree that most of the test was more inline with the NCEES practice exam. However after completing @justin-hawaii's exams and @Zach Stone, P.E.'s exam and course,  I felt very prepared for most of the quantitative problems I encountered. Qualitative problems I thought were worded extremely strangely most of the time, and I would have felt WAY more confident on about 15 more problems if I had been able to bring references.

As far as NCEES's "you'll be fine with just the reference book", I encountered a few problems where the variables aren't defined well in the reference book, so that was frustrating. Plus most of the qualitative problems seemed to be pulled out of thin air - so also not in the reference book.

Overall, if I end up having to retake it, I'm definitely going to read through some more books and do some more in depth studies on the parts of the reference guide and other texts that they could ask qualitative questions about now that I know what types of questions to expect.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Sparky Bill PE

speakeelsy said:


> My experience seemed much the same as @DilutedAr18 and @DuranDuran - except my exam room was hot, and there was a varying amount of construction sounds so I used the provided noise cancelling headphones. I do wish I had been able to have a drink or chew some gum in the test room.
> 
> I super recommend going through the software demo before test day: https://wsr.pearsonvue.com/demo/ The demo is exactly like what you'll see on the screen.
> 
> The codes and reference book have a really great table of contents/shortcut links and search tab so navigation was pretty easy if you're somewhat familiar with the pdf copies. I did find that the lag in loading pages while scrolling EXTREMELY annoying, and I don't know why they split the screen exactly in half when they could have allotted a bit more space on the references side so you could look at the entire width of the document at one time. - I'll give pearson/ncees feedback on that cause it was frustrating and time consuming to constantly readjust the reference window parts.
> 
> I filled up the provided scratch pad, and my first marker didn't work, so I had to raise my hand and get a new one... It wasn't too hard to use, but they could definitely use more pages.
> 
> The time allowed for the exam was weird. I don't remember if the timer started at 8 or 9hrs, but i completed the AM session and review with a little less than 5hrs left and then took 30 minutes of my 50 minute break, and i think it gave me the extra time for the PM session - which i finished with almost 2hrs left on the clock. I took another hour to second guess the crap out of every question, then turned it in.
> 
> I don't want to say much about the actual exam subject or questions, but I'll agree that most of the test was more inline with the NCEES practice exam. However after completing @justin-hawaii's exams and @Zach Stone, P.E.'s exam and course,  I felt very prepared for most of the quantitative problems I encountered. Qualitative problems I thought were worded extremely strangely most of the time, and I would have felt WAY more confident on about 15 more problems if I had been able to bring references.
> 
> As far as NCEES's "you'll be fine with just the reference book", I encountered a few problems where the variables aren't defined well in the reference book, so that was frustrating. Plus most of the qualitative problems seemed to be pulled out of thin air - so also not in the reference book.
> 
> Overall, if I end up having to retake it, I'm definitely going to read through some more books and do some more in depth studies on the parts of the reference guide and other texts that they could ask qualitative questions about now that I know what types of questions to expect.
> 
> Good luck everyone!


So when you walked out of the testing center, did you have 2 hours or 1 hour left on the clock? Yeah I told the wifey I think everyone will have tons of time left. When I took the FE multiple times, it was 110 questions and only (I think) 5 hours and 20 minutes, not 8 hours. The PE problems in the white book are just as fast to solve as the FE book so that means you're really getting 2.5 hours more than they give you for the FE. 

Paper and Pencil is another story, we had 40 books to flip thru on qualitative problems, but with this being CBT you either know an insane question or you don't.


----------



## BebeshKing PE

@DuranDuran, regarding the eyeglasses, should it be wear at all time during the test? Or could it be put down into your desk as well?


----------



## DLD PE

SparkyBill said:


> So when you walked out of the testing center, did you have 2 hours or 1 hour left on the clock? Yeah I told the wifey I think everyone will have tons of time left. When I took the FE multiple times, it was 110 questions and only (I think) 5 hours and 20 minutes, not 8 hours. The PE problems in the white book are just as fast to solve as the FE book so that means you're really getting 2.5 hours more than they give you for the FE.
> 
> Paper and Pencil is another story, we had 40 books to flip thru on qualitative problems, but with this being CBT you either know an insane question or you don't.


After 10 or so questions into the 1st session, I realized I was going to have plenty of time.  Therefore I didn't rush, and still had 30 mins to spare for each session.  I had 4-6 problems per session I flagged if I had either narrowed the answer to 2 solutions or figured I could get it with more time.  I ended up solving a couple of these with my extra time and guessing on a couple.

There were 2-4 problems each session which I had no clue on, and had to completely guess (after maybe eliminating one or two I figured couldn't be correct anyway), and I realized more time wouldn't do much good, so I didn't flag those.

That means I had 4-10 problems per session that I ranged from complete guessing to taking extra time to solve so my answers were "iffy".  The rest I'm pretty confident I knew.  This is better than my last attempt, so I'm feeling better about this exam than the last.  I'm hoping if I'm not a terrible guesser that this one puts me over the top.


----------



## DLD PE

BebeshKing said:


> @DuranDuran, regarding the eyeglasses, should it be wear at all time during the test? Or could it be put down into your desk as well?


I wear contacts most of the time, but staring at a computer all day can put some strain on my eyes.  Therefore, I wore my glasses to the exam.  I was allowed to take them off and put down on the desk during the exam, which I did.  I basically used my glasses to get to and from the exam site.


----------



## speakeelsy PE

SparkyBill said:


> So when you walked out of the testing center, did you have 2 hours or 1 hour left on the clock? Yeah I told the wifey I think everyone will have tons of time left. When I took the FE multiple times, it was 110 questions and only (I think) 5 hours and 20 minutes, not 8 hours. The PE problems in the white book are just as fast to solve as the FE book so that means you're really getting 2.5 hours more than they give you for the FE.
> 
> Paper and Pencil is another story, we had 40 books to flip thru on qualitative problems, but with this being CBT you either know an insane question or you don't.


@SparkyBill I had 1 hour left on the clock when I walked out of the testing center. Definitely could have given myself some more time in the AM.

I would have an idea on where to look for most of the qualitative questions that I would want to look at a reference for- or at least could check 3-4 indexes for key words. A big thing for me last April was skimming through the reference books looking for key words and getting familiar with indexes. I had all my references tabbed with important sections tabbed on top and chapters tabbed on the side.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

akyip said:


> DuranDuran and DilutedAr,
> 
> Thank you very much for posting your thoughts. I have about one month left to go before I take my exam (the earliest available for me was mid-Jan), and I was going to use this month to just outright repetitively practice different practice exams and questions to drill the qualitative and quantitative stuff I need to know in my head. Looks like I'll definitely have to do that.
> 
> Really hope you guys passed.
> 
> Does anyone know a source or link where I can find searchable PDFs of the NEC, NFPA, NESC? I remember Zach Stone once referred me to the NFPA website, but the PDFs over there are not searchable and instead are very hard to navigate. I'm hoping I'm allowed to ask this question...


The only searchable digital copies of codebooks to my knoweldge are the actual PDFs. You have to purchase them or ask your employer to purchase them.


----------



## rburns18 PE

Zach Stone said:


> The only searchable digital copies of codebooks to my knoweldge are the actual PDFs. You have to purchase them or ask your employer to purchase them.


If you have access to IEEE Xplore either through work or school, you can download the NESC on there.


----------



## justin-hawaii

@DuranDuran, @speakeelsy, @DilutedAr18  thank you very much for your feedback, it is very helpful to me.  It sounds like I need to add more conceptual questions and less calculation intensive problems to my practice exams.  I can definitely see how my exams are more geared that way and with the switch to CBT, how a calculation intensive exam will be less likely.  I will work on creating more of those types of problems.


----------



## justin-hawaii

This is something interesting about the CBT exam.  As many of you know, the Mechanical PE exams transitioned to CBT in the beginning of 2020.  Someone just failed recently and sent me their diagnostic report.  He found that his score was out of 70 instead of 80 due to the pretest problems.  This is what the NCEES CBT guide says about the pretest items. 



> All exams include a limited number of pretest items that will not be scored and will not have an impact on your results. This is common practice within high-stakes testing and allows NCEES to evaluate the pretest items for potential use in future exams. These items are randomly placed within the exam and are not identifiable as pretest items.





Total = 4+4+7+6+3+4+7+16+16+3 = 70


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

DuranDuran said:


> After 10 or so questions into the 1st session, I realized I was going to have plenty of time.  Therefore I didn't rush, and still had 30 mins to spare for each session.  I had 4-6 problems per session I flagged if I had either narrowed the answer to 2 solutions or figured I could get it with more time.  I ended up solving a couple of these with my extra time and guessing on a couple.
> 
> There were 2-4 problems each session which I had no clue on, and had to completely guess (after maybe eliminating one or two I figured couldn't be correct anyway), and I realized more time wouldn't do much good, so I didn't flag those.
> 
> That means I had 4-10 problems per session that I ranged from complete guessing to taking extra time to solve so my answers were "iffy".  The rest I'm pretty confident I knew.  This is better than my last attempt, so I'm feeling better about this exam than the last.  I'm hoping if I'm not a terrible guesser that this one puts me over the top.






speakeelsy said:


> @SparkyBill I had 1 hour left on the clock when I walked out of the testing center. Definitely could have given myself some more time in the AM.
> 
> I would have an idea on where to look for most of the qualitative questions that I would want to look at a reference for- or at least could check 3-4 indexes for key words. A big thing for me last April was skimming through the reference books looking for key words and getting familiar with indexes. I had all my references tabbed with important sections tabbed on top and chapters tabbed on the side.


I concur with both @speakeelsy and @DuranDuran with having plenty of time. Without having resources to look through for qualitative questions, there was plenty of time. I did not hurry and still finished with 1-2 hours left in each session before going through and rechecking things and trying to solve problems I did not exactly know how to solve. There is no need to rush your way through.


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

justin-hawaii said:


> This is something interesting about the CBT exam.  As many of you know, the Mechanical PE exams transitioned to CBT in the beginning of 2020.  Someone just failed recently and sent me their diagnostic report.  He found that his score was out of 70 instead of 80 due to the pretest problems.  This is what the NCEES CBT guide says about the pretest items.
> 
> View attachment 19710
> 
> 
> Total = 4+4+7+6+3+4+7+16+16+3 = 70


Sure hope most of the questions I didn’t know were pretest questions... Not a fan of not getting credit for questions I know how to solve. 

Also, why a scale out of 15? That seems like a ridiculous scale. We have a 10 base numerical system and a 12 base measurement system. I guess we now have a 15 base NCEES scale.


----------



## Sparky Bill PE

DilutedAr18 said:


> Sure hope most of the questions I didn’t know were pretest questions... Not a fan of not getting credit for questions I know how to solve.
> 
> Also, why a scale out of 15? That seems like a ridiculous scale. We have a 10 base numerical system and a 12 base measurement system. I guess we now have a 15 base NCEES scale.


They are so proud of their scale that they "don't want you to figure out". 

I've seen it be such a joke you can't take it seriously at all. On the FE electrical math is the largest question. Say it's 15 questions. I've seen someone get 13 or 14 out of 15 and the "NCEES 15 point scale" Puts them "barely above average". 

Solving differential equations and all kind of crap and the new "scale" is to get 14 or 15 out of 15.


----------



## akyip

One minor question I have about looking at the electronic versions of the NEC, NFPA, NESC, etc during the exam:

Does it feel more like looking at a PDF file through a browser rather than Adobe Acrobat or a typical PDF viewer program?


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

akyip said:


> One minor question I have about looking at the electronic versions of the NEC, NFPA, NESC, etc during the exam:
> 
> Does it feel more like looking at a PDF file through a browser rather than Adobe Acrobat or a typical PDF viewer program?


Not sure exactly what you mean, but I would say more like a PDF viewer. You have a section to the left side with two tabs. One for the search feature and search results and the other tab for an outline with bookmarks at each article. So for the NEC, the outline bookmark has each article of the NEC, the Chapter 9 tables, etc. You can adjust the size of this side section to however small or large you would like or even hide it entirely. I did this on accident, but it acts similar in that fashion as Bluebeam Revu’s sidebar if you are familiar with that one.


----------



## nishan

DilutedAr18 said:


> Not sure exactly what you mean, but I would say more like a PDF viewer. You have a section to the left side with two tabs. One for the search feature and search results and the other tab for an outline with bookmarks at each article. So for the NEC, the outline bookmark has each article of the NEC, the Chapter 9 tables, etc. You can adjust the size of this side section to however small or large you would like or even hide it entirely. I did this on accident, but it acts similar in that fashion as Bluebeam Revu’s sidebar if you are familiar with that one.


Thank you for detail information. That mean definitely we should use searchable codes and reference materials to practice for the CBT exam.


----------



## speakeelsy PE

akyip said:


> One minor question I have about looking at the electronic versions of the NEC, NFPA, NESC, etc during the exam:
> 
> Does it feel more like looking at a PDF file through a browser rather than Adobe Acrobat or a typical PDF viewer program?


Check out the demo i linked above. it has an example of the FE reference book.


----------



## DLD PE

Ziggy said:


> *Can we post questions that we encountered in exam here which may help other test takers?*


1.  To your question in bold:  *Definitely not!*   Please DO NOT post information (not even a general description) about questions that even remotely resemble what was on the real exam.  We all signed an agreement to keep this confidential when we registered for the exam.  I'm just trying to protect you or anyone who might slip up and possibly have their exam thrown out since it has happened before to test takers who have messed up and divulged such information.  Please be careful!

2.  I do not know how the NCEES evaluates a passing score.  This is the first time the CBT was administered for electrical power, so this is all new territory for us, even for repeat takers.


----------



## akyip

Ziggy said:


> Can we post questions that we encountered in exam here which may help other test takers?


Ziggy,

Do NOT post anything at all about actual questions you encountered in the actual exam here.

If you do so, you break the non-disclosure agreement you were supposed to agree with NCEES when taking the exam. They can cancel your score because of this.

I'm trying to help you dodge a bullet and not get your score cancelled.


----------



## Ziggy

@akyip I won't be posting at all. Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## Dothracki PE

I wonder if there will be any pretest items in the power CBT exam. I feel like the whole exam is technically a pretest exam and they would only start introducing these questions after they establish a baseline on performance. Mechanical exams have been CBT for almost a year now.


----------



## akyip

Dothracki said:


> I wonder if there will be any pretest items in the power CBT exam. I feel like the whole exam is technically a pretest exam and they would only start introducing these questions after they establish a baseline on performance. Mechanical exams have been CBT for almost a year now.


There probably will be some pre-test questions. I was looking at the NCEES examinee guide the other night for CBT exams, and I thought I remember seeing it mention a few pre-test questions for CBT exams that won't actually be counted...


----------



## BebeshKing PE

akyip said:


> There probably will be some pre-test questions. I was looking at the NCEES examinee guide the other night for CBT exams, and I thought I remember seeing it mention a few pre-test questions for CBT exams that won't actually be counted...


Can you send me a link where you found it?

Thought this is only for FE CBT exams. Because FE exam have 110 questions and NCEES clearly states that the 10 questions are pre-test questions that will not be counted.


----------



## BebeshKing PE

@DuranDuran , not sure if this is okay to ask, but are the qualitative questions involved with the use of formulas? or are they a type of questions that is like a trivia questions.


----------



## DLD PE

BebeshKing said:


> @DuranDuran , not sure if this is okay to ask, but are the qualitative questions involved with the use of formulas? or are they a type of questions that is like a trivia questions.


I'm going to respectfully decline to answer this one.


----------



## rburns18 PE

BebeshKing said:


> Can you send me a link where you found it?
> 
> Thought this is only for FE CBT exams. Because FE exam have 110 questions and NCEES clearly states that the 10 questions are pre-test questions that will not be counted.


See Page 13 of Examinee Guide about pretest questions.

https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/ExamineeGuide_November-2020.pdf


----------



## akyip

Also a quick question about the NCEES Examinee Guide... Is there somewhere on the NCEES Portal dashboard that checks if you have read and agreed the examinee guide, before taking the exam?

I know the examinee guide states that you are supposed to read and comply with the examinee guide before the exam... But I didn't see if the NCEES Portal dashboard actually checks that you read and agreed to the examinee guide...


----------



## BebeshKing PE

akyip said:


> Also a quick question about the NCEES Examinee Guide... Is there somewhere on the NCEES Portal dashboard that checks if you have read and agreed the examinee guide, before taking the exam?
> 
> I know the examinee guide states that you are supposed to read and comply with the examinee guide before the exam... But I didn't see if the NCEES Portal dashboard actually checks that you read and agreed to the examinee guide...


I think when you register and pay for your NCEES exam, they will show you the examinee guide and will let you read and agreed before clicking ok.


----------



## akyip

BebeshKing said:


> I think when you register and pay for your NCEES exam, they will show you the examinee guide and will let you read and agreed before clicking ok.


Ok, thanks! I'm just trying to cover my pre-exam bases. This occurred to me while reading the examinee guide a few days ago.

Also one other thing I saw in the CBT Examinee Guide: before the beginning of the exam, you have to read and agree to their terms and conditions within 2 minutes.

If you don't, apparently that means you don't get to take the exam... According to the NCEES Examinee Guide at least.


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

BebeshKing said:


> @DuranDuran , not sure if this is okay to ask, but are the qualitative questions involved with the use of formulas? or are they a type of questions that is like a trivia questions.


I would instead refer you to the NCEES sample exam as it is representative of the exam. Refer to questions 102, 103, 109, 112, 113, 115, 124, 126, 128, 130, 134, 136, 505, 509, 516, 519, 520, 521, 527, 533, 534, 537, 538. I think you get a good feel for the types of qualitative questions from these.


----------



## speakeelsy PE

akyip said:


> Ok, thanks! I'm just trying to cover my pre-exam bases. This occurred to me while reading the examinee guide a few days ago.
> 
> Also one other thing I saw in the CBT Examinee Guide: before the beginning of the exam, you have to read and agree to their terms and conditions within 2 minutes.
> 
> If you don't, apparently that means you don't get to take the exam... According to the NCEES Examinee Guide at least.


That's the nondisclosure agreement. Similar to the one that you sign for the FE.


----------



## msvmp

after trying in april and october, finally took my test yesterday. 10 months of studying and waiting. glad to take it out of to do list. agreed with the experience of our friends here on cbt power. questions are mixed. some questions feels relatively new that no matter how much you stare at it, you may not know the answer unless you have read it somewhere. some questions are straight forward which scared you as you feel you are missing something. i hate the waiting when scrolling through formulas or chapters in the reference pdf. there always seem to be lagging as if its dowloading from the web - everytime you scrolled. this is where open book is so much easier just by looking at the tabs that you trained for 10 months doing. in the end i had like 1 hour plus extra. i got the feeling that i rushed the morning session. definitely will take my time if i had to redo it again. good luck to others. may the force be with u.


----------



## Byk

DuranDuran said:


> I'm going to respectfully decline to answer this one.


No exception taken?


----------



## DLD PE

Byk said:


> No exception taken?


I wasn't trying to be rude to @BebeshKing.  I appreciate them asking the question.  I'm just not going to risk saying anything that might be construed as "giving away too much info" in the eyes of the NCEES.


----------



## BebeshKing PE

DuranDuran said:


> I wasn't trying to be rude to @BebeshKing.  I appreciate them asking the question.  I'm just not going to risk saying anything that might be construed as "giving away too much info" in the eyes of the NCEES.


I completely understand . No problem. I appreciate those people like you who share their experiences during their exam. Its a great a help for us to prepare. Thanks!


----------



## akyip

I also have a COVID-related question to ask. I know that you obviously have to wear a mask for the duration of the exam, and you can't show up to the exam if you're positive (stay safe and healthy, everyone!)...

Are there any other COVID or health-related requirements for the CBT exam that we should know about? They didn't ask you to show proof that you're not positive, did they?


----------



## Ziggy

@akyip They haven't asked anything at all. They were just asking all examinees to wash their hands before entering test center and also they were sanitizing the fingerprint  area after each examinee give their fingerprint. You should wear mask at all time during exam. I found it difficult to use glasses with mask and removed my glasses within no time. Staring computer for 8hours drive us crazy as even simple questions look harder.


----------



## megan

Did Pearson-Vue send you a confirmation email before the exam or did you just show up on your scheduled day?


----------



## mjcii

megan said:


> Did Pearson-Vue send you a confirmation email before the exam or did you just show up on your scheduled day?


I didn't receive an additional email from them. Just showed up on the scheduled day. (Took it on Tuesday, 12/1)


----------



## akyip

mjcii said:


> I didn't receive an additional email from them. Just showed up on the scheduled day. (Took it on Tuesday, 12/1)


I do believe that you should bring a printed copy of the email from Pearson when you first scheduled your exam date, correct?


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

akyip said:


> I do believe that you should bring a printed copy of the email from Pearson when you first scheduled your exam date, correct?


Some of the info say to do so. At my location, the lady didn’t look at anyone’s copy. They have you on a list. It could be useful if there is an issue or if you are at a very large testing center, but they weren’t even used at my location.


----------



## DLD PE

akyip said:


> I do believe that you should bring a printed copy of the email from Pearson when you first scheduled your exam date, correct?


Not a bad idea to bring, but not necessary.  They just need your ID.


----------



## Sparky Bill PE

Yeah that "bring a printed copy" has been on NCEES email for years and years. Now that covid exist I doubt anyone would want to hold a random piece of paper. If you can't pull up your email on your phone, i would bring it. I think the entire purpose is if you show up and they don't have your name down, that paper or the email on phone can show them the mix up. 

Like everyone said though, i printed mine and took it, can't hurt.


----------



## BebeshKing PE

So today, I was finally been able to take my PE power Exam for the first time in my life after being cancelled twice a row due to this COVID thing.

So I arrived at the testing center at 7:15am and they already letting us in. The proctor checked my ID to verify my appointment. She inspected my calculator and my glasses and checked if I was wearing any electronics or jewelry, checked my pockets , and sleeves. It took me  about 5 mins for those inspections. 

My exam room was not that quiet. There were people outside cutting trees with their chainsaws(so annoying). So I used my earmuffs for 30 minutes. The room were not that cold nor warm as well, so I have no complains about it since I also wear a sweater.

Like the other said, the morning have 42 questions and afternoon have 38 questions. 

My experience in the morning is not that bad for me. I finished my first pass in 1hr, 2nd pass in another hour and reviewed all my answers in the 3rd hour. I think I guessed about 3-5 questions in the morning session. But for the afternoon session, I feel like they just pound me with all those qualitative questions. Questions that even I have the references with me I will still not going to understand. I think I guess 8-10 questions for that afternoon session. But I finished the test with 20 minutes left in my clock after doing my 3rd pass and review all my answers.

Overall, I could say that the power handbook is useful in most of the problems. You just need to dig deep and know how the formulas work and how to use it. I would also say that there are formulas that are not in the handbook as well and will need to memorize to answer the problem. In regards to NEC, you have really need to understand what the question is asking and then look for terms so you can just use the search bar to find it. 

Best of luck.. My waiting game of 5-10 business days is on.. I will update when my result came.


----------



## jd5191

To those who have taken the exam, did you find a need to use the math section of the handbook as related to trig/derivateives/integrals? I feel like they took such a large portion of the handbook for it, does anyone recommend I brush up on my integration by parts?


----------



## DLD PE

BebeshKing said:


> So today, I was finally been able to take my PE power Exam for the first time in my life after being cancelled twice a row due to this COVID thing.
> 
> So I arrived at the testing center at 7:15am and they already letting us in. The proctor checked my ID to verify my appointment. She inspected my calculator and my glasses and checked if I was wearing any electronics or jewelry, checked my pockets , and sleeves. It took me  about 5 mins for those inspections.
> 
> My exam room was not that quiet. There were people outside cutting trees with their chainsaws(so annoying). So I used my earmuffs for 30 minutes. The room were not that cold nor warm as well, so I have no complains about it since I also wear a sweater.
> 
> Like the other said, the morning have 42 questions and afternoon have 38 questions.
> 
> My experience in the morning is not that bad for me. I finished my first pass in 1hr, 2nd pass in another hour and reviewed all my answers in the 3rd hour. I think I guessed about 3-5 questions in the morning session. But for the afternoon session, I feel like they just pound me with all those qualitative questions. Questions that even I have the references with me I will still not going to understand. I think I guess 8-10 questions for that afternoon session. But I finished the test with 20 minutes left in my clock after doing my 3rd pass and review all my answers.
> 
> Overall, I could say that the power handbook is useful in most of the problems. You just need to dig deep and know how the formulas work and how to use it. I would also say that there are formulas that are not in the handbook as well and will need to memorize to answer the problem. In regards to NEC, you have really need to understand what the question is asking and then look for terms so you can just use the search bar to find it.
> 
> Best of luck.. My waiting game of 5-10 business days is on.. I will update when my result came.


Best of luck to you sir!


----------



## bufalita

anyone got their results???? I took it yesterday and honestly.. I am not sure. Am I supposed to feel like I passed if I passed? LOL


----------



## Dothracki PE

@bufalita I would reference the first post in this thread

Given that we are on a condensed results period, you will experience a lot of feelings in a matter of a week. The only advice I can give (having not been through it yet) is to stay positive and be patient. It doesn't help to worry about the exam results until they are released.


----------



## Ziggy

@bufalita I think NCEES release exam results every Wednesday 10AM CST just like FE exam results. Tomorrow 10 AM CST will be golden hour to check our results. Hope everyone passes.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Just a little reminder, folks:


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

I passed!!!! The torturous wait is finally over after having the exam cancelled twice and finally getting the opportunity to take it again. 




Thank you, everyone, for your help in studying! 

Side note, I did not get an email yet, but I checked anyway and it says I passed!


----------



## akyip

DilutedAr18 said:


> I passed!!!! The torturous wait is finally over after having the exam cancelled twice and finally getting the opportunity to take it again.
> 
> View attachment 19845
> 
> 
> Thank you, everyone, for your help in studying!
> 
> Side note, I did not get an email yet, but I checked anyway and it says I passed!


Congrats


----------



## DarkLegion PE

DilutedAr18 said:


> I passed!!!! The torturous wait is finally over after having the exam cancelled twice and finally getting the opportunity to take it again.
> 
> View attachment 19845
> 
> 
> Thank you, everyone, for your help in studying!
> 
> Side note, I did not get an email yet, but I checked anyway and it says I passed!


Congrats!!


----------



## mjcii

Passed! It seems the "Wednesday at 10AM ET" results rumor is correct for the CBT exams.

Shoutout to @justin-hawaii for his review guide and practice exams, as well as @Zach Stone, P.E. for his practice exam. I believe these were the two best resources I used to prepare for the exam this year, and I don't think I would have passed without them. 

I hope everyone else receives good news today!


----------



## Sparky Bill PE

Passed. Huge shoutout to Zach Stone's website. If you're serious about passing this exam, it is by far the best resource out there.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SparkyBill said:


> Passed. Huge shoutout to Zach Stone's website. If you're serious about passing this exam, it is by far the best resource out there.
> View attachment 19851


I'm glad you passed!


----------



## speakeelsy PE

PASS! Thanks everyone for the support.

Congrats to everyone who passed! Good job!


----------



## msvmp

Passed. Alhamdulillah. Used the NCEES book and Graffeo. Good luck to others.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

SparkyBill said:


> Passed. *Huge shoutout to Zach Stone's website*. If you're serious about passing this exam, it is by far the best resource out there.
> View attachment 19851


Great job @Sparky Bill, PE!


----------



## Dothracki PE

I took the CBT exam yesterday. I was not allowed to go onto the floor until 7:30, not 7:15 as was previously mentioned. So by the time I got up to the floor and they got to checking everyone in including me, it was like 8:15 when I finally got to the exam. Maybe it was because I was at a temporary Pearson center. 

Anyway, the exam actually went relatively quickly for each part. The first part was 42 questions that I completed in about 2.5 hours, and the second part was 38 questions that I completed in about 2 hours. I took the 50 minute break to quickly walk to Panera Bread, ate a quick lunch, and went back. 

In the morning I felt like the references pdf was very slow to go from page to page. But I think the computer restarted during my break and it loaded the pages much better in the afternoon. Being able to flag questions and go back to them was great. The exam stopped at each half with a review sheet that gave you options to review unanswered questions, review flagged questions, and review all questions. I only needed about 3 pages of the 11 or so pages in the erasable notepad they give you (it's 6 pages I think but you can use both sides except for the first one).

I felt more confident in the first part than the second part. There were more qualitative questions than quantitative questions and the code reference questions were almost evenly distributed on both parts of my exam. That's all I will say on that. I feel like it might not have passed but time will tell. 

Looking back, I probably should have taken more advantage of the notepad where possible to draw diagrams and such and maybe tried a bit more searching of the references with all of the extra time I had on questions I wasn't positive on. 

To prepare for the exam I used: electricalpereview on-demand and live classes as well as the practice exam, engineerproguides full exam and reference practice exam, graffeo book and practice exam, NCEES practice exam, and a few other books that I originally purchased for the October exam.


----------



## DarkLegion PE

Dothracki said:


> I took the CBT exam yesterday. I was not allowed to go onto the floor until 7:30, not 7:15 as was previously mentioned. So by the time I got up to the floor and they got to checking everyone in including me, it was like 8:15 when I finally got to the exam. Maybe it was because I was at a temporary Pearson center.
> 
> Anyway, the exam actually went relatively quickly for each part. The first part was 42 questions that I completed in about 2.5 hours, and the second part was 38 questions that I completed in about 2 hours. I took the 50 minute break to quickly walk to Panera Bread, ate a quick lunch, and went back.
> 
> In the morning I felt like the references pdf was very slow to go from page to page. But I think the computer restarted during my break and it loaded the pages much better in the afternoon. Being able to flag questions and go back to them was great. The exam stopped at each half with a review sheet that gave you options to review unanswered questions, review flagged questions, and review all questions. I only needed about 3 pages of the 11 or so pages in the erasable notepad they give you (it's 6 pages I think but you can use both sides except for the first one).
> 
> I felt more confident in the first part than the second part. There were more qualitative questions than quantitative questions and the code reference questions were almost evenly distributed on both parts of my exam. That's all I will say on that. I feel like it might not have passed but time will tell.
> 
> Looking back, I probably should have taken more advantage of the notepad where possible to draw diagrams and such and maybe tried a bit more searching of the references with all of the extra time I had on questions I wasn't positive on.
> 
> To prepare for the exam I used: electricalpereview on-demand and live classes as well as the practice exam, engineerproguides full exam and reference practice exam, graffeo book and practice exam, NCEES practice exam, and a few other books that I originally purchased for the October exam.


Hope it goes well. Can you compare the difficulty to any of the practice exams you took? I have all the same material so just want a gauge. I feel like Zach's test is brutal but filled with so much good info


----------



## Dothracki PE

DarkLegion said:


> Hope it goes well. Can you compare the difficulty to any of the practice exams you took? I have all the same material so just want a gauge. I feel like Zach's test is brutal but filled with so much good info


Zach (electricalpereview) and Justin (engineerproguides) both put together very good practice exams that are more on the difficult side, often with multiple step problems, but that is meant to better prepare you and identify weaknesses and strengths. Not to mention that they are continuously working to improve and add materials to their already successful programs.

The graffeo book was a decent practice exam, moderately difficult, but it is a little dated. It is a great price for a full reference book and practice exam, but it definitely needs some supplemental materials.


----------



## akyip

DarkLegion said:


> Hope it goes well. Can you compare the difficulty to any of the practice exams you took? I have all the same material so just want a gauge. I feel like Zach's test is brutal but filled with so much good info


I have not yet taken the actual PE Power exam, so I can't fully answer your question.

But I will try to rank the difficulties of the various practice exams that I took...

In my opinion, from hardest (1) to easiest.

1. Cram for Exam Volumes 1 thru 4 (80 questions each volume) - various quantitative questions of decent to hard difficulty, and also many qualitative/conceptual questions that are pretty tough. They also have a good amount of topics not covered by the NCEES handbook. I memorized and committed to memory a good amount of things I learned from these exams.

2. Electrical PE Review

3. Engineering Pro Guides (I would say Electrical PE Review and Eng Pro Guides are about the same level in difficulty, actually.)

4. PPI PE Power Exams (IMO there are some good fair-game questions of decent difficulty I think might be on the actual exam, but then also they cover more than what I would think the exam would actually have. For example, they have questions about cross vectors and determinants, which we wouldn't think would be on the actual exam.)

5. Shorebrook PE Power Exam

6. Complex Imaginary Exam Practice Book (4 practice exam sets: each set is 80 questions)

7. NCEES PE Power practice exam

8. A.S Graffeo Practice Exam (as Dothracki said above, it is rather outdated at this point... But I still use it for practice.)

9. Spin-Up PE Power Exam practice sets (many of their quantitative problems are way too easy, but I feel they do have a couple of good conceptual/qualitative problems regarding power system stability and a few other uncommon topics)

This is my opinion on the various PE Power practice exams I have used to prep up.


----------



## DarkLegion PE

akyip said:


> I have not yet taken the actual PE Power exam, so I can't fully answer your question.
> 
> But I will try to rank the difficulties of the various practice exams that I took...
> 
> In my opinion, from hardest (1) to easiest.
> 
> 1. Cram for Exam Volumes 1 thru 4 (80 questions each volume) - various quantitative questions of decent to hard difficulty, and also many qualitative/conceptual questions that are pretty tough. They also have a good amount of topics not covered by the NCEES handbook. I memorized and committed to memory a good amount of things I learned from these exams.
> 
> 2. Electrical PE Review
> 
> 3. Engineering Pro Guides (I would say Electrical PE Review and Eng Pro Guides are about the same level in difficulty, actually.)
> 
> 4. PPI PE Power Exams (IMO there are some good fair-game questions of decent difficulty I think might be on the actual exam, but then also they cover more than what I would think the exam would actually have. For example, they have questions about cross vectors and determinants, which we wouldn't think would be on the actual exam.)
> 
> 5. Shorebrook PE Power Exam
> 
> 6. Complex Imaginary Exam Practice Book (4 practice exam sets: each set is 80 questions)
> 
> 7. NCEES PE Power practice exam
> 
> 8. A.S Graffeo Practice Exam (as Dothracki said above, it is rather outdated at this point... But I still use it for practice.)
> 
> 9. Spin-Up PE Power Exam practice sets (many of their quantitative problems are way too easy, but I feel they do have a couple of good conceptual/qualitative problems regarding power system stability and a few other uncommon topics)
> 
> This is my opinion on the various PE Power practice exams I have used to prep up.


That's an awesome list! thanks. I'm gonna try to get the Cram for Exam and EngineeringProGuide exams based of this


----------



## BebeshKing PE

24 hours from now, the result will be posted.


----------



## Cuseman17

Just came in!!. Huge shout out to this forum for all the help!! Also, a big thank you to Zach's, Engineering Pro Guides and Grafeo's practice tests. And not to forget, the awesome videos on Zach's youtube channel. All of these were monumental in getting me through this exam!!

I found the questions in the exam much easier than Zach's and Engineering Pro Guides practice tests. Grafeo was much closer for me. Also, there were a lot of qualitative questions as everyone has already mentioned and Camara's practice tests have some which come real close to them!

All the best to everyone taking the exam!


----------



## akyip

Cuseman17 said:


> View attachment 20136
> Just came in!!. Huge shout out to this forum for all the help!! Also, a big thank you to Zach's, Engineering Pro Guides and Grafeo's practice tests. And not to forget, the awesome videos on Zach's youtube channel. All of these were monumental in getting me through this exam!!
> 
> I found the questions in the exam much easier than Zach's and Engineering Pro Guides practice tests. Grafeo was much closer for me. Also, there were a lot of qualitative questions as everyone has already mentioned and Camara's practice tests have some which come real close to them!
> 
> All the best to everyone taking the exam!


Congrats!


----------



## justin-hawaii

I would love to get everyone's feedback on the latest CBT exam.  Do you mind filling out the survey below?

Survey Link: https://forms.gle/dAn9FfsvwmU1nkKa9

Survey Results: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Dvq9OvxkNvpHjcZvKE7KkcN739X04-H7rO5CdWeIXeU/viewanalytics


----------



## akyip

Hey guys,

I have a quick, silly question to those of you guys who have taken the CBT exam.

You are able to highlight text in the provided electronic code books (NEC, NESC NFPA, etc.), right? Something like highlighting in the attached screenshot?

Just asking this question, because I want to make sure I'm using the correct values when looking up values from big tables on the screen. Right now I'm practicing with Adobe Acrobat Reader, to get used to electronic versions of code books.

(I think I heard someone else also mention something about a line/ruler option?)


----------



## Cuseman17

@akyip They have a line tool which you can use to draw a straight line from end to end. And it never goes away, so if you want to recheck your values anytime, you can do that easily as well.


----------



## zgsharon

I was not able to draw on any of the Code books. Only on the reference manual.


----------



## tmntjmc

Thank you all for your insight. This will be my 5th attempt after 4 pencil and paper exams and 2 cancelled this year. I will be taking it January 8. I have just been trying to understand more concepts as every iteration of the exam can change greatly for me. Congrats to all that passed. 

I have Zach's notes, Cram for PE, NCEES practice test, Study Guide for Power PE and NEC code book. 

I find myself dialing down a certain topic, then moving on, but weeks later I return to that topic and find myself making small mistakes all over. It's very frustrating but I will keep trying. 

Best of luck to all


----------



## Cuseman17

@zgsharonI did it on NEC so I am sure it can be used.


----------



## akyip

Cuseman17 said:


> @akyip They have a line tool which you can use to draw a straight line from end to end. And it never goes away, so if you want to recheck your values anytime, you can do that easily as well.


I see. This line tool, it can be used both horizontally and vertically?

I ask because for example: Table 9 Chapter 9 is very long. If for example I had to refer to 750 KCMIL resistance and reactance per unit length...


----------



## BebeshKing PE

PASSED. I would like to thank @Zach Stone, P.E. , @justin-hawaii , and @Cram For The PE for all of their hard work and dedication, putting their time on helping me achieve my goal being a Professional Engineer. These are the best resources I used to prepare for the exam. Thanks so much!

Enroll or get their references and practice exams if you want to pass... THIS IS THE WAY!


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

BebeshKing PE said:


> PASSED. I would like to thank @Zach Stone, P.E. , @justin-hawaii , and @Cram For The PE for all of their hard work and dedication, putting their time on helping me achieve my goal being a Professional Engineer. These are the best resources I used to prepare for the exam. Thanks so much!
> 
> Enroll or get their references and practice exams if you want to pass... THIS IS THE WAY!


Congrats @BebeshKing PE!


----------



## Cram For The PE

BebeshKing PE said:


> PASSED. I would like to thank @Zach Stone, P.E. , @justin-hawaii , and @Cram For The PE for all of their hard work and dedication, putting their time on helping me achieve my goal being a Professional Engineer. These are the best resources I used to prepare for the exam. Thanks so much!
> 
> Enroll or get their references and practice exams if you want to pass... THIS IS THE WAY!


Glad you passed. Lots of hard work by you I know that!


----------



## DLD PE

BebeshKing PE said:


> PASSED. I would like to thank @Zach Stone, P.E. , @justin-hawaii , and @Cram For The PE for all of their hard work and dedication, putting their time on helping me achieve my goal being a Professional Engineer. These are the best resources I used to prepare for the exam. Thanks so much!
> 
> Enroll or get their references and practice exams if you want to pass... THIS IS THE WAY!


Congratulations on Passing!


----------



## Dothracki PE

BebeshKing PE said:


> PASSED. I would like to thank @Zach Stone, P.E. , @justin-hawaii , and @Cram For The PE for all of their hard work and dedication, putting their time on helping me achieve my goal being a Professional Engineer. These are the best resources I used to prepare for the exam. Thanks so much!
> 
> Enroll or get their references and practice exams if you want to pass... THIS IS THE WAY!


----------



## ayman antoun

bufalita said:


> Anyone taking the Power PE Exam in the new format starting this December? I am taking it December 6, and would like to hear what you all think of the handbook and references given (or lack thereof to be honest).
> 
> The handbook seems a bit... thin.


how was your exam on Dec 6th? did you pass


----------



## akyip

Hey guys,

I have a very silly question out of preparation paranoia...

A (state) driver's license is sufficient for them to confirm your identity, right?

Very silly question, I know. But I just want to make sure that my driver's license will be sufficient for them to confirm my identity.


----------



## tmntjmc

akyip said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a very silly question out of preparation paranoia...
> 
> A (state) driver's license is sufficient for them to confirm your identity, right?
> 
> Very silly question, I know. But I just want to make sure that my driver's license will be sufficient for them to confirm my identity.


I just took it this past weekend, and all I had was my driver's license, so yes I know the paranoia and anxiety well but don't fret on that. Just bring a calculator, your ID, and all your brain cells firing on all cylinders . Overall this experience was a lot less stressful than the pencil and paper.


----------



## akyip

Well, I finally took the Power exam today. Without saying too much, I'm not sure if I passed. If not, I'll see if I can take a second shot at it later...


----------



## DarkLegion PE

akyip said:


> Well, I finally took the Power exam today. Without saying too much, I'm not sure if I passed. If not, I'll see if I can take a second shot at it later...


Wish you all the luck, mine is thursday


----------



## akyip

DarkLegion said:


> Wish you all the luck, mine is thursday


Best of luck. Hope you pass.

But also one thing I told myself is not to take it too hard if I don't pass on my first shot. There will be other chances I can take later down the road to try again. I think this is something you should also keep in mind.

Either way, I really hope you pass. Best of luck.


----------



## BebeshKing PE

akyip said:


> Well, I finally took the Power exam today. Without saying too much, I'm not sure if I passed. If not, I'll see if I can take a second shot at it later...


pretty sure you got this. you've been actively sharing a lot of good information on this forum during our review. But if not, don't loose hope. For now, just relax and wait for your result next week.


----------



## Ampera18 PE

akyip said:


> Well, I finally took the Power exam today. Without saying too much, I'm not sure if I passed. If not, I'll see if I can take a second shot at it later...


I can't imagine you didn't. You seem much more prepared for it than I was when i stepped into it.


----------



## Ampera18 PE

DarkLegion said:


> Wish you all the luck, mine is thursday


GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## LouisFalbo

msvmp said:


> Passed. Alhamdulillah. Used the NCEES book and Graffeo. Good luck to others.


It's good book, I also used it


----------



## Sharmaa

Does a telegram group is available on Power PE exam?


----------

